# Why must we put villagers in these "popularity" tiers?



## hollowbunnie (May 11, 2015)

Why cant we all just love all the villagers the same??? Who decided this tier business? One person may say that a certain villager belongs in the top spot when another person may say that the same villager belongs in the lower spot. Why cant we just have love for all the villagers? Who cares who is popular??? Just like whatever villager you want! Who cares what tier they belong in! I just wanna live in a tier free, judge free animal crossing world, dont you?

Sorry, just a rant. Feel free to put in your opinion on the matter


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 11, 2015)

I completely agree with you! However, on here the 'tiers' aren't as much popularity, but how high in demand that villager is or how many people want to buy it. That way people know how much to charge


----------



## Steelfang (May 11, 2015)

This is an issue with a lot of online communities for games. Definitely not exclusive to Animal Crossing, and it's one of the reasons I haven't gotten involved in any Fire Emblem communities. I think competition is another draw for tiers. For some people, I think it sort of enhances their experience with the game. For me, I feel like it would ruin it, so I don't pay attention to tiers.


----------



## Dom (May 17, 2015)

I've hated that tier concept from the beginning. People (ok not everyone) are taking advantage of this and some very nice villagers are getting voided for not being pretty enough? Talk about reflecting society. 

I don't think it would pass if we were to be placed in tiers in real life. Even the very person who started the tiers would hate it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 18, 2015)

I hate how Pecan is hated for being ugly.


----------



## Kanaa (May 18, 2015)

i think all villagers are super sweet, but we all have certain standards for what pipes our interests making us put villagers into certain groups of popularity. I think it's wrong but its what we do


----------



## patriceflanders (May 19, 2015)

Dom said:


> I've hated that tier concept from the beginning. People (ok not everyone) are taking advantage of this and some very nice villagers are getting voided for not being pretty enough? Talk about reflecting society.



couldn't agree more


----------



## MayorCaroo (May 20, 2015)

Does it maybe have something to do with supply and demand? Out of 300ish villagers there's a few that's so sought after it's reasonable to charge more for them. I'm fine with the tier system because my favorite villagers are mostly the "lower tier" ones, so I'll be able to get them for free or for very low cost XD 

Whatever they say, Hazel, you are number one to me!


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

I agree tiers are lame, but hey at least I can take advantage of it to get a lot a bells for a tier 1 villager because most people would give a BJ just to get certain tier 1 villagers


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

Mav said:


> This is an issue with a lot of online communities for games. Definitely not exclusive to Animal Crossing, and it's one of the reasons I haven't gotten involved in any Fire Emblem communities. I think competition is another draw for tiers. For some people, I think it sort of enhances their experience with the game. For me, I feel like it would ruin it, so I don't pay attention to tiers.


 The thing about Animal Crossing is that the characters don't have potential and they're all the same as far as being an npc. It makes sense for you to put pokemon or fighters into tiers when some may be overpowered and may unbalance the game. If you choose not to play a competitive game using tier that's fine to. But it's not like one villager is better than another and they have competitive potential, which makes the idea of tiers for Animal Crossing kinda ridiculous.


----------



## seigakaku (May 20, 2015)

MayorCaroo said:


> Does it maybe have something to do with supply and demand? Out of 300ish villagers there's a few that's so sought after it's reasonable to charge more for them. I'm fine with the tier system because my favorite villagers are mostly the "lower tier" ones, so I'll be able to get them for free or for very low cost XD
> 
> Whatever they say, Hazel, you are number one to me!



Awh I agree Hazel is the best ;p; but tiers are also about real world business practices. Supply and demand as said above. The "prettier" villagers are demanded more so the prices rise for them but I haven't seen any of them move down at all, really... I mostly desire the lower ones anyway and got my tier 1~2 by campsite lol.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 20, 2015)

I find the tiers pretty pointless, but I'm not really in the business of trading villagers for profit.  If a friend of mine wants my villager, I would let them have it if it's moving.  But otherwise I don't cycle out my villagers much, and when I do I'll take whoever moves in, at least for a little while.  Sometimes I find ones I really like despite my initial reaction to them.






~Ed, my BF4EVA


----------



## Optimistic Dinosaur (May 20, 2015)

Well, we put humans in tiers all the time. Categorized by race, color, looks.... What is the difference?


----------



## Hypno KK (May 21, 2015)

Personally, I don't care much. Even if we didn't have a tier system, some villagers would still be more popular because of their design and people would notice that. At least having those lists helps provide a guideline for prices and trades. Plus, it's useful when you like a villager and need to know what you may need in a trade.

You also don't have to go by the system in trades, especially outside of TBT (like playing with friends). There are people who give or get high tier villagers for free or trade low tier villagers.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 21, 2015)

MayorCaroo said:


> Does it maybe have something to do with supply and demand? Out of 300ish villagers there's a few that's so sought after it's reasonable to charge more for them. I'm fine with the tier system because my favorite villagers are mostly the "lower tier" ones, so I'll be able to get them for free or for very low cost XD
> 
> Whatever they say, Hazel, you are number one to me!



D'aww. Love that little drawing. I adore Hazel myself, and that just made my day.

But I agree. So many fantastic villagers are underappreciated just because of some little thing about them (like poor Hazel and her unibrow); because they're forgotten in favour of the same villagers you see over and over again. I have a deep appreciation for villagers that would never appear in Tier 1 purely because they make a given town all that more unique. It hurts to see so many of the good ones forgotten because of the higher tiers, though.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 21, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I hate how Pecan is hated for being ugly.



I love Pecan!!!! I don't exactly like the tiers anyway! Imagine a society where at a certain age you were placed into a tier? That would feel horrible if you weren't in a good tier. That's how our villagers feel. Poor Portia, (who I love,) always being auto-voided. Then you have Stiches, who everyone loves! It's not a fair concept to me. I never seemed to understand why we need them anyway! No offense if you like tiers, but I don't!


----------



## Asterisk* (May 21, 2015)

Completely agree! The top tier villagers get so much publicity, but there are lower tier villagers that are equally as cute.. if not more!


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 21, 2015)

THIS REMINDS ME OF SMOGON IN POKEMON!
OHH I HATE SMOGON.
THAT'S ONE OF THE REASONS I QUIT POKEMON, TO MANY PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMOGON RULES, AND EITHER HOW THEIR WRONG OR THE LAW.
rant over.


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 21, 2015)

Dry-ice-bat said:


> THIS REMINDS ME OF SMOGON IN POKEMON!
> OHH I HATE SMOGON.
> THAT'S ONE OF THE REASONS I QUIT POKEMON, TO MANY PEOPLE COMPLAINING ABOUT SOMOGON RULES, AND EITHER HOW THEIR WRONG OR THE LAW.
> rant over.



Totally getting off topic...sorry~
Smogon isn't an official thing, so you don't have to go by it if you wanted to. You could just do the official tier: VGC, which was made by gamefreak and allows mostly any pokemon. The only reason smogon is a thing is to keep certain pokemon in their tiers where they belong and make the game fair. Would it be right to face a kyogre against a ledian because there are no official rules? I agree Smogon can sometimes be idiots, but they take votes usually from people who are skilled and would make a good decision to move a certain pokemon or not.

However, this is NOT Smogon. The villager tier list is completely out of whack. Villagers like Kid Cat are tier one, while others like Poppy are really low. I don't ever see the villager tier list going by vote, but instead observation, which isn't really the best way.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 21, 2015)

NikkiKaji said:


> Totally getting off topic...sorry~
> Smogon isn't an official thing, so you don't have to go by it of you wanted to. You could just do the official tier: VGC, which was made by gamefreak and allows mostly any pokemon. The only reason smogon is a thing is to keep certain pokemon in their tiers where they belong and make the game fair. Would it be right to face a kyogre against a ledian because there are no official rules? I agree Smogon can sometimes be idiots, but they take votes usually from people who are skilled and would make a good decision to move a certain pokemon or not.
> 
> However, this is NOT Smogon. The villager tier list is completely out of whack. Villagers like Kid Cat are tier one, while others like Poppy are really low. I don't ever see the villager tier list going by vote, but instead observation, which isn't really the best way.



Actually, I think Poppy was Tier 2 last time I checked. But I get what you mean.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat (May 21, 2015)

NikkiKaji said:


> Totally getting off topic...sorry~
> Smogon isn't an official thing, so you don't have to go by it if you wanted to. You could just do the official tier: VGC, which was made by gamefreak and allows mostly any pokemon. The only reason smogon is a thing is to keep certain pokemon in their tiers where they belong and make the game fair. Would it be right to face a kyogre against a ledian because there are no official rules? I agree Smogon can sometimes be idiots, but they take votes usually from people who are skilled and would make a good decision to move a certain pokemon or not.
> 
> However, this is NOT Smogon. The villager tier list is completely out of whack. Villagers like Kid Cat are tier one, while others like Poppy are really low. I don't ever see the villager tier list going by vote, but instead observation, which isn't really the best way.



( sorry if i dident quite get my point across  )
i meant how i used "lower teir" pokemon , and got ridiculed (by smogon users, i played vgc )for it ex. dunsparce.
 i also agree about the teir list for acnl too, its garbage.
i hate how "this villager is worth 20M but this one is worthless"
everyone is worth somthing, or just make everyone free! why even make people pay money for villagers?


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

Even without an official tier system, people would still only want to have certain villagers.
There just is one to write down how wanted the villagers are, to give a fair overlook for trading.


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I hate how Pecan is hated for being ugly.



pecan is adorable, it's hazel who needs some work done.


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

Right? I love Daisy, but no one seems to like her, except for me.


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

emolga said:


> Right? I love Daisy, but no one seems to like her, except for me.



daisy is in my town! she's so freaking cute i love her to pieces. she's so pastel and soft. and really just a big sweetheart.


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

taesaek said:


> daisy is in my town! she's so freaking cute i love her to pieces. she's so pastel and soft. and really just a big sweetheart.



I don't have her in my town, but I really want her. She's just so cute.


----------



## tae (Nov 20, 2015)

emolga said:


> I don't have her in my town, but I really want her. She's just so cute.



if i ever get her in ym cycling town she's all yours. :') <3


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

taesaek said:


> if i ever get her in ym cycling town she's all yours. :') <3



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 21, 2015)

Ranking villagers has always confused me. I like who I like because of _my_ tastes. I like some who are popular and a lot who aren't. I never know what tier someone is in.


----------



## Utsukishi (Nov 21, 2015)

tbh I kind of agree with the tiers but also disagree with them. 

I get that they exist due to a majority of people liking certain characters more than others (E.g. I really like Marshal and Ankha) but I also think it's ridiculous how people treat low tier villagers. voided just because they are the bottom tier? I find that ridiculous since my town mostly consisted of low tiers and I loved my town. I did find dreamies when I found the whole list of villagers but I still like a lot of low tier villagers and hate top tier villagers.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2015)

I personally like a lot of the popular ones, but some I have that are popular I'm finding I'm not that interested in because I'm not talking to much.  It may be time for some swapping.


----------



## glow (Nov 26, 2015)

tier lists exist because otherwise it would be quite hard to price villagers. especially when it comes to trading them- otherwise people wouldn't understand why asking to trade Rocket for Marshal isn't fair.

nothing against lower tiers at all- I love a lot of them and don't think they are actually "worth less" than other villagers. but there's a reason I wouldn't be charging the same for tier 1 as tier 5: supply & demand. 

that being said, the tier list only really is useful if it's updated frequently (once a couple months at least) so yeaaah. oh and also, they are useful for people that have just started the game and don't know what villagers exist.


----------



## freqrexy (Nov 26, 2015)

All I know about the tier list is that there's a lot of general tastes going on for what people like.  In fact, it makes me feel so sad that Kangaroos are really, really unloved around the AC community even though they look more unique than most of the villager species out there. ;_;

But yeah, it's there because more people like certain characters than others.  It shouldn't change what we grow to like at the end of the day.  Obviously, I'd feel for the Tier 5s because they barely EVER get given a chance.  And considering that's a good 75% of the tier list, it seems to hurt town diversity a lot


----------



## Minerva (Nov 27, 2015)

The tier list is used mainly to price villagers for cycling, but I don't like how the low tier villagers are ignored and most of the time auto-voided.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm ok with it, my only problem is most of the villagers I want are high priced because there in like tier 1 and 2, but 1 of my dreamies are really low down.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 15, 2016)

I think the popularity tiers are there as more of a pricing guide than a tier of which is better, but I do think that people need to stop being so elite about having certain villagers. I've got tier 1 villager and tier 5 villagers and I love them all the same.


----------



## Name (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, most people prefer Lolly the cute little cat to Rizzo, the weird rat with a purple thing on his head. It's just so people understand which villagers are more popular. The tiers aren't even a strict rule, they're just a guideline. Some people might prefer Rizzo to Lolly.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree. Some people can almost start to feel "judged" if they like lower tiers or have a lot of lower tiers in their town. After awhile, some may even start to feel obligated to have higher tiers. Sometimes I wonder if people have higher tiers only because they want to feel "cool" when they might not even like them. I wanted Apollo for the longest time when he was in higher tiers, but when I actually got him in my town I realized I didn't like him at all - it's a coincidence that when I started wanting him to move he went down in tiers, almost like I make the calls. Some of my favorites are in the lowest tier (cough cough PIERCE), and I find that hard to believe. But whatever, I love all my villagers the same, high tier or low tier.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 16, 2016)

'Cause this is Slave Market.
Actually it made me laugh when my most trusting person said that. Oh I miss him </3


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 16, 2016)

This tier thing is bad any way, while it's good for those who are trying to sell the villagers. The wrong people will show up and think they must have those popular villagers or freak out because they have 'tier 5' villagers in their town.
Also it makes it harder to find those 'low tiers' because they get auto void in a heartbeat.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

It's more like what villagers are demanded more. Nothing wrong with those T4s and 5s. They're  just rare hah meanwhile I spent an entire day trying to sell King Marshal.


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

The tiers are based on demand. You'll always find someone looking for a T1 villager, and there will always be a lot of competition for them. That doesn't mean that people don't like T5 ones, just that others have a higher demand.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 21, 2016)

My point exactly. It is pretty ironic that you get like 10 Diana's in the looking for thread but you get like 0 looking for's for the the snooties in tier 5. If you are new, I don't think you should be able to view the popularity thread until you reach 100 posts, because a common newbie would do this. Say you really wanted Bones, but you see he is a tier 5 and you get Beau(tier 1) instead because Bones isn't good enough for your town. That needs to stop.


----------



## Wolfy98 (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't really care about tiers, yes most the villagers that I like are in the top two tiers but thats from my experience with them, I really like Twiggy and I hate the fact she's in tier five, I loved her in WW, shes a super sweet and fun villager ;.;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

I just find the list helpful for when I'm selling or buying a villager. I think a lot of my villagers are in the higher tiers but I didn't get them because of what tier they're in. It really doesn't bother me as long as I like the villager. It's not really about personal opinion, it's done by looking at which villagers are selling well/not so well and what prices they're going for. Of course it can't be done just by your own preference as everybody likes different things. 
The trading plaza just wouldn't work without it. People wouldn't know what to charge or how much is a fair price


----------



## N a t (Sep 17, 2016)

The tiers are a love and hate kind of thing. I love seeing any of my favorite characters become popular, cuz I like them. When the ones I dislike become less popular, I find it funny. But I really only see the tier system being good for one thing. Marketing. It doesn't really mean anything imo.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

The tiers  I think are best just to used for sticker prices, I love all my villagers regardless of what there worth cause I PERSONALLY like them, but for those who don't like them or not want them they need an easy system to see how much demand is for them so they can get a fair price via demand.


----------

